# My con turned orange



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok I got home from work today around 12 30 and my female pink con has turned orange, not just in here belly but all over the place. Is this normal or a good sign for breeding? Ill try to get a pic but its crazy because she lost all of her color after I put her in my tank but now she has more than ever.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

ive never heard of color enveloping the entire fish, personally, but I suppose it could happen. I'd say she's DEFINITELY in breeding mode. She wants a man to knock her up


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

here are the pics


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

im sure those are either breeding or high-confidence colors. Nothing to worry about. Get her a mate if you want.


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

the pics are a bit blurry but look at the orange stripes they are alot darker than the picture shows


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

I have a male in with her and he has dug out a huge hole in one of the caves, he use to keep her in there but he lets her out to do what she wants but she is a real bitch to the other fish. She will flare at anything that gets close to her.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

LOL :laugh:


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

She sounds exactly like my female..my female con is pure white with a slight orange tint on her belly..about once a month her fins turn orange andd she turns orangish yellow...but she is always very very very mean...


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

does she lay eggs when she does this?


----------



## Piranha Guy (Oct 22, 2003)

here is a better pic


----------



## burna (Feb 10, 2004)

wow thats a beautiful fish!


----------



## gourami-master (Apr 1, 2004)

kewl man wish i could get some cons


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

my female pink is covered in orange as well







She has some nice colors now because she has finally gotton used to her bew tank. this is a great sign that she is hopefully going to breed sometime soon


----------



## aaron07_20 (Apr 23, 2004)

I am soo addicted to female cons+parrot fish..I dont kno why..they look so great together in community tanks..idk they just do..


----------



## air*force*one (Mar 5, 2004)

that happened to mine and then she started breeding like mad


----------



## rUBY84 (Jan 8, 2004)

burna said:


> wow thats a beautiful fish!


 I agree







pink cons are so pretty, especially the females. Both my female black cons are quite nice looking too, orange bellies and iridescent patches on their top and bottom fins.


----------



## Dan_U.K (Jul 13, 2004)

She wants to get laid


----------

